# who is this classical pianist



## unix99

can anyone name the pianist in this picture. I think it is sergei rachmaninoff


----------



## Krummhorn

Yes, it is Rachmaninoff


----------



## unix99

thank you very much for your help. It has helped me immensely


----------

